# colors starting to change



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

i got my red bellies about 2 weeks ago after about 4 days my dog ate my spectrum food for them which contains fish meal and brine shrimp. that was suppose to make then bright. I still havent replaced the food and all i have been feeding them was 5 dozen rosies/comets and 1 dozen ghost shrimp which really helped enchance there color. Well yesterday i got bored figured i would try putting in a worm. man did they love it they liked it so much! didnt even cloud up my tank eather which is a good sign. But i looked at them this morning and they actually have red bellies now all there spots started to really sure before they had light spots. after i fed them the worm they had a red belly and the spots were alot more darker.







well just trying to share some of the things i tried please reply to tell me other color enchancers and other helpful growth foods.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

What kind of worm?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

get some redworms or nightcrawlers.. they love those.


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

it was a night crawler from my back yard rinsed off real well


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My dog ate my fuckin Pellets too man


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Those bastards, thats why fish are the best pet to own


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> My dog ate my fuckin Pellets too man


 My dog likes to whine for fish pellets sometimes


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my dog likes pellets and flakes too, they must make it smell like dog food


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Probably better than dog food to them. Thats why I keep my feeder food on top of my dresser.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

after reading this topic i went out to my back year in are mulch area were we dump all the grass cutting and got about 15 worms there were thousands in there. I washed them off and tried getting all that dirty sh*t they have in side them out. My ps went crazy for them. Some of the worms still had dirt in them. Is is bad for that to be in my tank should i do a water change, since i did one yesterday is it nessacery.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have noted in my previoust posts the same thing. I could actually tell a difference in color and in size. I have my red bellies up to 5-6 inches and still feed them earthworms once a week, with other things too of course. My 2 inch gold loves them too. He eats more of the worm and gets fatter that he does with the feeders. Its really amazing. I would not worry about doing any waterchanges either. Its just dirt. Just keep on a weekly water change schedule and you will be fine. Happy feeding!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My cats have to eat some fish flakes every time i feed my community tank. I guess it is made out of fish after all.


----------

